# Evidence of a genuine relationship statement.



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Right now I'm trying to write my statement of the history of me and hubby's relationship. We've been together for almost 7 years (married almost 4) and at the moment it's turning into a novel. How LONG are they expecting this thing to be? I'm typing it out in Word just to get it down, and I'm already onto the second page, lol. I have specific dates and everything... and providing all the info they need thus far. Are there any examples around to show how exactly it should be done? 

Also, I'm thinking about submitting a typed copy on ordinary paper (as opposed to a proper form). Please tell me that they will accept that. I really, really do not want to hand write this bad-boy out by hand!  LOL. 

Thanks.


----------



## Trapper (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I submitted mine on a normal piece of paper and signed it, that's what a statement is as far as I know.
I tend to think that the statement is more of a test to see how functional you actually are in english and would submit it in your own hand, as long as it's legible.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

I did mine in point form with dates and a paragraph or two describing specifics. It's hard to get the balance right as there is really no right or wrong. Took me a while until I was truly satisfied.

My Fiance's English isn't that great and her statement didn't have enough meat to it, if you will, however the dates and descriptions were pretty much the same.

We printed, signed and dated it, respectively.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Katz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Right now I'm trying to write my statement of the history of me and hubby's relationship. We've been together for almost 7 years (married almost 4) and at the moment it's turning into a novel. How LONG are they expecting this thing to be? I'm typing it out in Word just to get it down, and I'm already onto the second page, lol. I have specific dates and everything... and providing all the info they need thus far. Are there any examples around to show how exactly it should be done?
> 
> ...


My hubby and I have been married for 7 years so I'm right there with you. We both typed ours out and while his was 2 pages, mine was 7 or 8! We just had our signatures notarized and that seemed to work out fine. What country are you applying from?


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> My hubby and I have been married for 7 years so I'm right there with you. We both typed ours out and while his was 2 pages, mine was 7 or 8! We just had our signatures notarized and that seemed to work out fine. What country are you applying from?


The application will be submitted outside of Australia. He's still living in America, I moved back to Australia last August (to get better paying employment and setting up our living arrangements.


----------



## demoiselle (Sep 21, 2011)

I typed mine and it only took me 2 pages. That's excluding all the pictures I included as well as the exchange of emails, online banking transactions, etc. I summarized as much as I could and I only included pertinent information which might help. 

De facto visas approved!  Good luck on your application.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## depsi (Mar 15, 2012)

My hubby's statement was 5 pages while mine was only 3 i summarized quite a bit, but everything should correspond


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am writing my statement now with my partner, just wondering. Do I need to get a witness, like a JP to sign the statement?

Cheers


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi tokai86,

no you don't have to get it witnessed...nevertheless some people do it anyways to give it more meaning, make it more official ...so it's up to you if you get it witnessed or not!

cheers


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

tokai86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am writing my statement now with my partner, just wondering. Do I need to get a witness, like a JP to sign the statement?
> 
> Cheers


Yes you need it signed by JP. Or any person who authorized to do it. 
You also need to get your other stat Decs from friends and family get witnessed by someone. You can use form 888. 
What country are you from? Coz here in OZ, a doctor, nurse, pharmacist, bank manager, etc., are allowed to witness a document. You just have to explain it to them. Coz most if them didn't know about it.
But I suggest go to a JP/Solicitor and have it witness. No need to explain it to them. They already knew bout it.
Some solicitor are for free. I had my stat Dec signed by a JP/ Solicitor for free.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

IMkddj said:


> Yes you need it signed by JP. Or any person who authorized to do it.
> You also need to get your other stat Decs from friends and family get witnessed by someone. You can use form 888.
> What country are you from? Coz here in OZ, a doctor, nurse, pharmacist, bank manager, etc., are allowed to witness a document. You just have to explain it to them. Coz most if them didn't know about it.
> But I suggest go to a JP/Solicitor and have it witness. No need to explain it to them. They already knew bout it.
> ...


I thought only stat decs by friends family etc have to be witnessed...the statements by yourself and partner can even be just on plain paper...no need to witness...isn't it???
were do you have that info from IMkddj?

Cheers


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

You're right, the signature on the statement does not have to be witnessed. I checked on that before submitting my application. I guess it wouldn't hurt to have it done, but it's not required.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> I thought only stat decs by friends family etc have to be witnessed...the statements by yourself and partner can even be just on plain paper...no need to witness...isn't it???
> were do you have that info from IMkddj?
> 
> Cheers


Hiya dingo,,
Me and my partner call our statement, Statutory Declaration.
And this is info I saw before on


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> I thought only stat decs by friends family etc have to be witnessed...the statements by yourself and partner can even be just on plain paper...no need to witness...isn't it???
> were do you have that info from IMkddj?
> 
> Cheers


Hiya dingo,,
Me and my partner call our statement, Statutory Declaration.
And this is the info I saw before on Australia's Stat Dec information.

" A statutory declaration is a written statement which a person swears, affirms or declares to be true inthe presence of an authorised witness - usually a JP, a lawyer or a notary public."

So we decided to have it witnessed by someone, a JP. 
It's always depends on what the applicant wants to do.
I always say that my advice is based on my experience, based on what I have read from other applicants experience and from what Immi told me.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thx guys for yours informations..

Currently we are working on writing our history relationship and we are writing them on blank papers. Its not a stat decs forms tho.. Do u think we still need a JP to sign them off?

About form 888 yes we do ask a friend n family to get a JP to sign them off.. Cos it clear on the form we do need someone to sign n witness them. But history relationship we couldnt find any stat decs forms, so we just write on blank papers n type them on computer.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

IMkddj;56011[B said:


> ]Yes you need it signed by JP. Or any person who authorized to do it. [/B]
> You also need to get your other stat Decs from friends and family get witnessed by someone. You can use form 888.
> What country are you from? Coz here in OZ, a doctor, nurse, pharmacist, bank manager, etc., are allowed to witness a document. You just have to explain it to them. Coz most if them didn't know about it.
> But I suggest go to a JP/Solicitor and have it witness. No need to explain it to them. They already knew bout it.
> ...


NO you do not have to get your statement or your partners statement witnessed/signed by a JP. Just sign off stating that the above information is true and sign it. Typed on blank paper is fine. Just sign and date it at the end.

Form 888, that is used by other persons to validate your relationship, then YES, an official third party signatory is required.


----------



## kuldeep (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, i typed and submitted statement composing of 7 pages. i mentioned everyhting about our relation ship and now i am in OZ since 2 years.


----------



## Murloc (Jun 5, 2012)

*Additional info*

As stated on immigrations website relationship history letters can be written on plane paper & do not need to be witnessed or signed by a JP or anyone except yourself. If however you choose to write your letter on a blank Stat Dec form then yes you will need witness signatures.


----------



## lemon (May 10, 2011)

[removedxx]


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I just started to write on my history of the relationship statement and I feel lost! 

I don't know how much I should detail our story,.... or if it is more important to detail more from the begining of the defacto relationship...or if I should explain the different aspects of it (finaancial, social..).?

Anyone knows what they really are interested in about these declarations?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Frenchee, some people on here did their statements with a heading for each requirement (how you met, fincnaces, household, social) and a paragraph or two to cover each. Its best to keep it detailed but brief. Your CO may feel inconvenienced if they have to read through pages and pages so keep it to about 3 pages max in my opinion.


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thank you, I'm already on my second page and still talking about before our de facto relationship started so it's definitely too long and too detailed I think. I'm gonna write it all and then try to summarize and clarify as much as I can.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Frenchee said:


> Hi, I just started to write on my history of the relationship statement and I feel lost!
> 
> I don't know how much I should detail our story,.... or if it is more important to detail more from the begining of the defacto relationship...or if I should explain the different aspects of it (finaancial, social..).?
> 
> Anyone knows what they really are interested in about these declarations?


Have a read of the migration booklet and answer the questions they ask. I juat did headinga and wrote what i needed for each section. In all it was about 3 pages. Do not write unneccessary details. U dont want to bore thwn. They dont want to know what u were wearing or what u ate for dinner. Its easier than u think as long as u stick to the queation


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Ozzy, it's already what I'm doing, I'm using the booklet but I was wondering how much into details I had to write, I think I have a better idea now


----------

